# rayures de couleur sur l'écran



## Lucie43 (7 Mai 2012)

Bonjour, enfin plutot bonsoir... Je suis désolée, je vais peut-être vous demander des choses stupides mais j'aimerais bien avoir une reponse à ma question. Alors, il a environ 7 ans, j'ai hérité d'un powerbook G4, seulement je n'ai eut que l'ordinateur et aucuns papiers, rien et impossible de les retrouver... Ce n'était pas dérangeant, jusqu'à il y a un an environ où, des rayures de pixels (enfin je pense) ont envahient mon écran, plus le temps passe et plus il y en a (une cinquentaine)... je voudrais savoir si il y a un moyen de les enlever... Donc voilà je m'en remet à vous... Merci, et bonne soirée.


----------



## esv^^ (7 Mai 2012)

Peut être devrait tu réinstaller ton système... Des CD's NOIRS se trouvent pas mal sur ebay mais les prix ne sont pas toujours au rendez vous... Tu as quel OS? Profites en pour up-grader ta machine si tu le peut!


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mai 2012)

C'est vraisemblablement un problème Hard/Matériel

J'y vois pas de solution logicielle


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Mai 2012)

Carte graphique


----------



## Arlequin (8 Mai 2012)

ou écran
ou nappe


----------



## didgar (8 Mai 2012)

Salut !



Lucie43 a dit:


> des rayures de pixels (enfin je pense) ont envahient mon écran, plus le temps passe et plus il y en a (une cinquentaine)... je voudrais savoir si il y a un moyen de les enlever...



S'agit-il de "rayures" ou de lignes ? Verticales ou horizontales ?

Le PowerBook 17" depuis lequel je tape cette réponse a souffert de lignes verticales ... il faut changer la dalle ... soit tu trouves la même que celle d'origine, soit tu en trouves une qui peut "s'adapter" ... c'est ce que j'ai fait en récupérant la dalle brillante d'un pc portable ... j'ai donc un PowerBook 17" dalle brillante 

Le remplacement est assez "simple" à faire ... mieux vaut avoir du temps et une certaine habitude ...

A+

Didier


----------



## Lucie43 (8 Mai 2012)

Merci de me trouver des solutions pertinentes, lorsque je suis allée au magasin Apple le gars m'a dit "pas de problème je vais réparer ça", au final il m'a perdu toute mes données (plus de itunes, plus d'images, plus rien...) et impossible de récuperer quoique se soit et il m'a finalement répondu "bon bah va falloir changer d'ordinateur, on peut rien faire pour vous", merci les "professionels". Bref alors se sont des lignes verticales de toutes les couleurs, j'ai un OS X 10.5.8... Combien coute environ une dalle?


----------



## didgar (8 Mai 2012)

Salut !

Désolé pour ta perte de données ... 



Lucie43 a dit:


> Bref alors se sont des lignes verticales de toutes les couleurs, j'ai un OS X 10.5.8... Combien coute environ une dalle?



Dis nous déjà quel modèle de PowerBook tu as ! 12", 15" ou 17" ? Il peut être plus intéressant d'acheter une machine d'occase réputée HS mais avec dalle OK plutôt que d'acheter une dalle au prix fort ... ta machine peut tomber en panne de CM demain ... "l'investissement" doit être raisonnable ... et le coût de la dalle+les frais de remplacement de celle-ci ne doit pas excéder la valeur de la machine ... sauf si elle a une valeur sentimentale 

A+

Didier


----------



## Lucie43 (8 Mai 2012)

Alors c'est un 17"...
Mais à ce point là je pense que je vais passer à l'ipad qui me tente, plutôt que d'investir dans cet ordinateur qui a quand même tenu un bon nombres d'années... 
D'après ce que je viens de lire sur d'autres forums, beaucoup de personnes possédant un powerbook ont rencontré ce probleme, c'est assez décevant je trouve... De plus n'étant pas vraiment callé sur le niveau informatique je serai incapable de m'occuper de ce problème de dalle je pense...


----------



## didgar (8 Mai 2012)

Re !

Je me doutais que c'était un 17" ... c'est assez courant comme problème sur cette version !

Le mien, dont je parle plus haut, en a été la victime. J'ai remplacé la dalle moi-même par une brillante et ça me va très bien. J'en ai un à vendre ( sur eBay ... lien dans ma signature ) sur lequel j'ai aussi dû changer la dalle mais celle-ci est mate.

Si tu lâches l'affaire pour réparer ou faire réparer ta machine, envoie moi un MP ... un 17" ne doit pas partir à la poubelle ...

A+

Didier


----------

